

YC S13 candidates unleashed "World redeem" mobile game - hrego

Besides being at Google Play and Amazon, "World redeem" is now available at Apple Store. Download it and check it now. facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/WorldRedeem
======
josephpmay
Some feedback on your post: A) You should use the "Show HN" title format. Your
current title sounds like a press release. B) link to the app itself, not the
Facebook page for the app

